# MDF Raised Panel Bit?



## mtcur3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've done two large kitchen jobs and several bathroom cabinets. I've worked in oak, cypress and poplar. I'm doing kitchen cabinets and three bathroom vanities on this current house project. We want to hold the cost way down. I want to do styles and rails out of poplar and panels out of MDF. I know MDF tends to fuzz up. My old Jesada bits are getting dull.
Is there someplace that will sharpen them for me?
Is there a best bit style or manufacture for bits to cut MDF?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All of the information I have gathered from the forums over the years points to the fact that Jesada bits are poor quality and over priced. I would suggest Whiteside bits, top quality American made and priced lower than other premium brands. We could give you better information on sharpening your bits if you filled out your profile. It is hard to recommend a service not knowing where you are located. Woodcraft stores offer a drop off sharpening service, turn around is about a weeks time. Lots of machine shops can sharpen your bits so you might try your local yellow pages.


----------



## mtcur3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Mike. The Jesada bits are 12 or 14 years old. I don't mind buying new bits. Since you didn't comment on the MDF should I assume that any sharp quality bit will get the job done with one fuzzing up the MDF?
Thanks for you suggestions.
Wilson


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, and welcome to the forum, Wilson.

Glad the forum was able to help.

I agree with Mike. A poor quality 12 yera old cutter is not worth sharpening.

Buy a new cutter and you should have no problem.

Also, be aware that MDF, due to it's manufacturing process, is harder on cutters than some timbers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wilson, there is not one brand of bit that is better than others for MDF. Premium bits have better quality, thicker carbide which allows for more sharpenings and will last far longer than standard bits. Whiteside has come out in first place in any comparison testing I have seen. They are almost always priced less than the other premium brands so this seems like a no brainer.


----------



## mtcur3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks. I'll get some on the way.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

mtcur3 said:


> Since you didn't comment on the MDF should I assume that any sharp quality bit will get the job done with one fuzzing up the MDF?


Hi Wilson

One thingh to consider is using MR-MDF (moisture resistant) rather than standard MDF. Ths is often green. It is more dense than standard MDF and therefore cuts more cleanly

Regards

Phil


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

MDF is medium density fiberboard. I use high density fiberboard for my doors and cabs. It is used for counter top substraights and is 49"x97", easy to find at the big box stores. Give it a try and post your results.


----------



## mtcur3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I did not know about high density fiber board. I will make sure and use that. If I can't find it I'll just glue up some poplar panels and do it as before.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

High density is easy to find 'cuz it's one inch over sized, 49" x 97" x 3/4". Home Depot carries it and I suspect it's available at any lumber yard also. Pretty commom for countertop substraight used under Formica and other plastics. It mills very nicely, holds paint well and no fuzzies if it's fed slowly through rail and style bits as well as raised panel. Lot's of dust so it's imoprtant to use a DC system, ha, ha. 1/4" is great for sunken panel. Plus it's real stable, no warp or shrinkage.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

High density is also known as particle board; not to be confused with OSB or chip board.


----------

